# affordable locksmith needed



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The truck I just bought didn't come with a key for the tailgate. Does anyone know an affordable locksmith where I can get one made in the salt lake area?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pick one out of the Yellow Pages. Oh, wait.....Do they even exist now??? I think any company could do it and they all will be in the same price range. Give or take $20. 


Have you looked at the dealer for a key? I know sometimes they will have the key number for the VIN. Worth a shot.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I use Superior Locksmith here in West Jordan. They've always been pretty decent.


----------



## William Korkshire (4 mo ago)

What did the dealer say? If the insurance was still active, he had to cover all expenses. For future, save the contact locksmith se21 agency with the most affordable prices on the market. Welocksmith workers are ready to assist with any lock problems 24/7. They are able to provide a wide range of residential, automotive, and commercial locksmith services due to constant training and skills improvements.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

We've used Glenn's in SLC for work. I have to assume they're cost effective because when I started there we wouldn't pay going rate on anything.

On the other hand, you could replace the lock cylinder or just remove a few of the keyways to make your current key work. It's not that hard to do. I had mine apart a few weeks ago since it had seized up.


----------



## William Korkshire (4 mo ago)

APD said:


> We've used Glenn's in SLC for work. I have to assume they're cost effective because when I started there we wouldn't pay going rate on anything.
> 
> On the other hand, you could replace the lock cylinder or just remove a few of the keyways to make your current key work. It's not that hard to do. I had mine apart a few weeks ago since it had seized up.


If you know how to deal with locks, then yes, it's easy. I have never done such sort of things in my life, thus all you explained is Greek to me.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

William Korkshire said:


> If you know how to deal with locks, then yes, it's easy. I have never done such sort of things in my life, thus all you explained is Greek to me.


YouTube can fix anything. Or Google translate.

If you like to tinker with things then it'll be a fun project. The op could remove the lock and take it to a lock Smith pretty easy. He could also buy one off the internet with keys and install. Both are simple projects that probably have a YouTube video online already.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Seeing as this thread is 2 years old I'm sure that it's been taken care of

And I don't believe that anyone on the forum here will be using or need a locksmith that's located in England

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> Seeing as this thread is 2 years old I'm sure that it's been taken care of
> 
> And I don't believe that anyone on the forum here will be using or need a locksmith that's located in England
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


thanks critter. i usually notice the dates and strange necro thread bumps but missed this one.


----------

